# 10MFAN “Celebration”....The ultimate celebration to the vintage Link mouthpieces



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's an update with pictures and the expected date for the first huge group to be sent out:

I've been playing this piece all day and it's beyond great.

All you guys looking for an amazing tenor mouthpiece that is a original design celebrating the greatest original vintage hard rubber Links...it gets NO better than this.

I put my HEART AND SOUL into this project and instead of putting out a copy of a Reso Chamber, Slant, or Early Babbitt.... I decided to make something that had a bit of all of those in it, along with my own contributions.
I have played all of the "tribute" pieces out there, all of the "copy" pieces out there, and all of the "tweaked up" Link version pieces are there, and there's nothing out there like this piece.
30+ years selling the best vintage pieces out there, and you can mark my words.

This is really incredibly special and for all you vintage Link guys, this knocks it out of the park!
The sound is warm, full, and fat, with tons of power available. Warm with a warm reed, and capable of lots of punch and more brights with a bright reed.

** This ain't your buddy's stuffy Link! **

I have compared it to the best original hard rubber Links that I have put away in my vault from 30+ years of selling high-end vintage mouthpieces, and this piece is IT for me.

I told myself if I was going to do this, I was going to do it right and never look back. I am incredibly proud of this piece.
It's a combination in sound and feel of the best that Otto Link put out, meets 10MFAN.

Brian Powell will be doing the hand finishing for me.
The sizes that are available to order initially are 7, 7*, 7*_, and 8_
Give me a little time and we will also make available 6, 6*, 9, 9*, and 10.

I am taking pre-orders like I had posted on SOTW a little while back, and I wanted to add the 1st pictures here today.

AS A REMINDER, the pre-order price is $395 plus shipping through January.
You can put this up against your $1500 original vintage Link any day of the week!

Grab one for yourself at this price while you can and I am expecting the first group of these to be available to send out around 1/25.

Here are the pictures and you can order by contacting me at my email address or by sending me a PM here at SOTW.

Email: [email protected]







Happy holidays to all!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Update:

My webmaster finished updating everything on the website yesterday for the new Celebration Mouthpiece.
You can now order directly off the website. The first large group of orders are in the process of being made. I am currently taking orders for the next large group that will be made.

Thank you all and happy new year to everybody.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Congrats! If they half as good as the Brian Powell perfected Saxscape Dark Slant styled pieces that I have in the marketplace then you have got yourself a winner.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
Thank you so much. The Celebration takes it to a whole different place because it’s not a copy of any one Link model. Ken is a friend of mine and does a really job with those pieces.
There are many Mpcs out there that are copies of one particular Lnk, so I wanted to put something out there that will open the marketplace choices for players.
The Celebration piece has got some Reso Chamber, some Slant, and some Early Babbitt, in my own 10MFAN design. The Link guys are seriously going to go crazy for this.
Very full, round, warm, rich, resonant, and a nice open blowing feel.
This will get the punch and brights with a bright reed. 
I wanted to put something out in the marketplace that was really special unto itself, that celebrated the best vintage Links with my own vision.

I couldn’t be happier.

I hope you are well my friend, and happy new year to you!!!


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Happy New Year right back! Brian Powell really does work wonders to make mouthpieces play exceptionally well. Mine are indeed uniquely great!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree. He is the best of the best. He’s done at least 1000 pieces for me over the years.
On a side note, I got the most beautiful text messages from Jay Thomas tonight. I had sent him the Celebration 7* and he wrote me saying he was absolutely blown away.
He said it’s BETTER than his best EB Link that he’s been using for a decade. That comment alone means the world to me! He said it was incredible and he will be making a video that I will be able to post in the next couple days.
Stay tuned.....


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations Mark. I'm looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you!
Jay just sent me a clip of him showing a huge, full sound with a couple Rico reeds.

He said he can play it real warm with warm reeds or get it as bright as the best Early Babbitts with a Rigotti reed. He loves that flexibility.

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Hahaha! Sounds great! The quote of the day from Jay Thomas "It's not like outer space. It's like a mouthpiece should be"


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is another one from Jay showing some of the brighter side and the warmth he can get when using a Rigotti reed. He loves the altissimo on it.

Enjoy!


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Killer!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Nefertiti said:


> Hahaha! Sounds great! The quote of the day from Jay Thomas "It's not like outer space. It's like a mouthpiece should be"


Steve,
Thank you and I agree fully. Sometimes Jay can come up with some funny things. The thing I love about him is that he is COMPLETELY real and passionate about his music. I will get you a piece as soon as we get back from bringing my son to college. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Jay Thomas: "You're my everything"






TIP OPENING UPDATE:
Guys asked me to let them know when different size tips are available, so heres the update.

I just heard from the shop and we will be making the 6* and 9* tips available to order later this week.

So as of the end of the week, we will offer:
6*-----.095
7------.100
7*-----.105
7**----.108
8*-----.115
9------.120
9*-----.125

The 6-10 tips will be available in later February.

Thanks guys and hope everyone is well.


----------

